# Crotched Saturday 1/17/15



## prsboogie (Jan 17, 2015)

I was chaperoning a skiing group of 6-8 graders for my town. Bluebird skis with temps topping out @ 17° very light breeze occasionally. The mountain is 100% open with fast groomed packed powder conditions. The day started with a few areas of glacial ice center trail, Pluto's Plunge in particular towards the top and Juniper on the steep drop in. 

There was very few people on the mountain with a max of 5 minutes to get on the Rocket and near ski on all the other lifts. Even in the lodge area there were tables to eat at during the lunch rush. 

It was a great day and the kids really enjoyed themselves and so did I. I will definitely be bringing my kids back this season and many more.

I didn't take many pics as it was cold as a witch's left breast!!


----------



## Quietman (Jan 18, 2015)

Definitely not the same conditions today!  Skied from 10-1 and by then I was pretty damp.  Snow was nice, one set of glades was skiing ok, and it was the place to be when the fog got thick.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 18, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Definitely not the same conditions today!  Skied from 10-1 and by then I was pretty damp.  Snow was nice, one set of glades was skiing ok, and it was the place to be when the fog got thick.


I skied from 9 to about 1:30 and thought that conditions were excellent.  It was raining pretty hard when I quit.  I found three sets of glades that were well covered and skiing very nicely.  Which one did you find OK?


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not sure who's pics those are but they ain't mine!!!


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 18, 2015)

Here is one of mine


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 18, 2015)

Nope not mine either! Got gremlins in the system Nick.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 18, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I skied from 9 to about 1:30 and thought that conditions were excellent.  It was raining pretty hard when I quit.  I found three sets of glades that were well covered and skiing very nicely.  Which one did you find OK?



Enchanted Forest.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 18, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Enchanted Forest.


Hard to say how things will change as a result of the monsoon, but Solstice Glade (the part that used t be called the Fortress Glade) and Final Frontier with all its bits and pieces was also skiing well. And there are times one sees postings from people with whom we were skiing and did not know their AZ alias!


----------



## Quietman (Jan 18, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Hard to say how things will change as a result of the monsoon, but Solstice Glade (the part that used t be called the Fortress Glade) and Final Frontier with all its bits and pieces was also skiing well. And there are times one sees postings from people with whom we were skiing and did not know their AZ alias!



Funny part is that I believe that we've each posted about runs that we did together, without knowing it.


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 18, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Hard to say how things will change as a result of the monsoon, but Solstice Glade (the part that used t be called the Fortress Glade) and Final Frontier with all its bits and pieces was also skiing well. And there are times one sees postings from people with whom we were skiing and did not know their AZ alias!



I also was there and found Solstice and Final Frontier to be skiing well... could you help a guy out with "enchanted forest", don't have that on my map??? Also found some short but nice stretches of soft snow skiers' right on Jupiter, and under the Park lift. Crotched is becoming my go-to place when the weather is being difficult.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 18, 2015)

57stevey said:


> I also was there and found Solstice and Final Frontier to be skiing well... could you help a guy out with "enchanted forest", don't have that on my map??? Also found some short but nice stretches of soft snow skiers' right on Jupiter, and under the Park lift. Crotched is becoming my go-to place when the weather is being difficult.



Check your PM's


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 18, 2015)

57stevey said:


> I also was there and found Solstice and Final Frontier to be skiing well... could you help a guy out with "enchanted forest", don't have that on my map??? Also found some short but nice stretches of soft snow skiers' right on Jupiter, and under the Park lift. Crotched is becoming my go-to place when the weather is being difficult.


Most of CM's glades aren't on the trail maps.  PM when you're thinking about coming.  I'm here 90% of the time.  I'll be happy to show you around.


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2015)

Any guesses on how it will be tomorrow?  We were thinking of heading up but it can wait a week if it will be a skating rink...


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 18, 2015)

hammer said:


> Any guesses on how it will be tomorrow?  We were thinking of heading up but it can wait a week if it will be a skating rink...


No guesses, but if anyone can fix what happened today quickly the CM grooming team can.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 19, 2015)

hammer said:


> Any guesses on how it will be tomorrow?  We were thinking of heading up but it can wait a week if it will be a skating rink...


At about 7:30 AM, temps at CM have dropped below freezing and groomers are out on the hill.  The sky is mostly clear.  If loose and frozen granular is OK for you, today should be fine here.


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> At about 7:30 AM, temps at CM have dropped below freezing and groomers are out on the hill.  The sky is mostly clear.  If loose and frozen granular is OK for you, today should be fine here.


Got it, thanks.  If I had a season's pass and lived close to the hill or if it were later in the season it would be fine, but the ROI seems a bit low.  Can wait another week.


----------

